# Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?



## Pikepauly (17. Oktober 2012)

Moin!

Ich brauche eine neue Mefoflitsche. 
Die letzen Jahre habe ich 2 japanische Seabassruten gefischt und war der Meinung mit 2 Ruten ein Wurfgewichtsspektrum von 10 bis 30 Gramm abbilden zu müssen. Damit bin ich durch, weil mir sowohl das leichte als auch das schwere Fischen keinen Spass machen, habe ich nur noch Köder von 15 bis 25 Gramm.
Alle anderen Köder habe ich verschenkt, ich muss das WG-Spektrum mit einer Rute abdecken und das geht auch.
Nun brauche ich was Neues und weiss nicht so recht welche.
Länge zwischen 290 und 305 cm. Griffe wären schön in Kork ist aber kein Muss. Solide Ringe damit das nicht schnell anfängt zu gammeln, meine letzte Rute hat fast 10 Jahre durchgehalten. 
Angucken kann ich mir hier vor Ort eigentlich nichts hochwertiges. Nächste Möglichkeit wäre Bremen oder Hamburg, liesse sich aber einrichten da mal hinzufahren.

Von der Papierform geeignet erscheinen mir die Kinetic Edge mit 40 Gramm max. WG, Sportex Ti-Boron in 305 cm, Shimano  Lesath habe ich gerade in der aktuellen Gerlinger-Sopo Liste gesehen ist aber noch die mit Ledergriff, WG 10 - 30 Gramm, bei Daiwa gibt es diese Morethan Serie mit einer ganzen Reihe von Längen und Wurfgewichten.

Das beste wäre vieleicht ich kutsche mal nach Hamburg und guck mal bei ein paar Shops rein. Wer hat diese Ruten in HH?

Im vorraus vielen Dank für jeden Tip!#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*

Fahr nach Kaki und fuchtel mal mit der Ironfeather herum, nachdem ich das gemacht habe bin ich nicht alleine nach hause gefahren.


----------



## Pikepauly (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*

Die ist von Fenwick? 
Haben die die Stahlringe wie manche Berkley Ruten die finde ich nicht so gut, sind laut mit Geflecht. Wo ist der Unterschied zur Ironfeather Momentum??
Wurfgewicht wäre 8 - 32 Gramm?


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*



Torsk_SH schrieb:


> Fahr nach Kaki und fuchtel mal mit der Ironfeather herum, nachdem ich das gemacht habe bin ich nicht alleine nach hause gefahren.



Das wäre jetzt auch mein Tip... Fahr nach Kaki und fuchtel Dich durch den Rutenwald .... Die haben zwar kein Daiwa aber ich denke auch so wirst Du da fündig ;-)


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*

Die haben da auch so´n Extraständer mit Ruten von einem Hersteller, die Marke hab ich nicht mehr im Kopf... Aber die hatten durchweg Fuji Komponenten und die Verkaufspreise waren alle dreistellig und die erste Zahl war nicht kleiner als 2 .... GAAAAANZ LECKERE STECKEN!!!!


----------



## Don-Machmut (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*

hir mall ein tip meinerseits |supergri Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist Spinnrute, 3,05 m, 12-38 Gramm  super stecken zum mefo angeln finde ich |rolleyes


----------



## Pikepauly (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*

Das wäre ja mal eine Massnahme. Auf dem Weg zur Küste in Kaki vorbeifahren, dann muss ich ja eine Rute kaufen. 
Fujikomponenten wären schon gut, ich bilde mir ein das einfache Sic-Ringe Wurfweite kosten. Auf jeden Fall korrodieren sie schneller.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*

Das mit den Sic Ringen bilde ich mir auch ein!! Daher schau ich bei Neukäufen auch immer das nach Möglichkeit Fuji verbaut sind!! Denke das der "billigste" Fuji immer noch glatter ist, als der "beste" No Name Sic.... Ist aber nur meine bescheidene Meinung!!

P.S. Für Deine Rutenvorstellung könnte ich auch noch die Daiwa Infinity Q Seatrout ins Rennen werfen... Fischt nen Sportsfreund von mir und ich durfte sie mal nen Stündchen fischen.... Auch LECKER.... (und vor allem Fuji Komponenten)


----------



## Franky D (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*

also ich selbst fische eine lesath macht schon richtig fun nur noch nicht die vollendete symbiose wie ich finde ne kleinigkeit stört mich da noch dran evtl ist es auch nur die läng emit 3.30m ansonsten schon ein super stöckchen mit der morethan hatte ich auch schon geäugelt werden aber mitlerweile nicht mehr produziert zumindest die nicht mit den AGS ringen. Die Sportex Tiburon durfte ich auch schon mal probewedeln macht auch richtig fun auch ein super schneller stock gefällt mir aber nicht so vom design her.

Momentan habe ich eigendlich noch drei modelle im auge zum einen eine normale shimano speedmaster die speedmaster sea trout und die Lesath ultra ein super feiner stock un dnoch etwas schneller wie die lesath alles drei sehr schöne ruten mit sehr guter haptik wo ich auch sicher noch etwas zeit zur entscheidung brauchen werde.


----------



## Pikepauly (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*

@Dorschjaeger 
Wenn ich da nicht falsch geguckt habe ist die Daiwa 310 oder 315 cm, das ist mir zu lang.


----------



## nils7677 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*

Moin Pikepauly,

ich hatte in den letzten 2 Jahren sowohl die Lesath als auch auch die Daiwa "Morethan Branzino Surf Game Custum 109ML" im Einsatz. Beide mit der jeweils aktuellsten Stella. Beide Ruten habe ich genre gefischt, allerdings ist mein absolutes Lieblings-Florett eine gute alte Ironfeather II + Aspire. Die ist echt Weltklasse. 

Viele Grüsse.

Nils


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*

Daiwa baut die AGS Ringe an immer mehr Ruten ran. Die alten Morethans mit den normalen Fuji Ringen gibts nichtmehr (Preis ca. 650-720 Euro). Nun nurnoch die AGS Ruten, welche bis zu 1319 Euro kosten.

Ich selber bin von den Morethans begeistert. 
Das ich grad eine umtauschen muss nervt bei der Preisklasse zwar, aber was willst machen...

Wie gesagt, bei den "günstigen" Morethans unter 1000 Euro sollte man lieber schnell zuschlagen, bevor man keine mehr bekommt.


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003 (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*



Franky D schrieb:


> also ich selbst fische eine lesath macht schon richtig fun nur noch nicht die vollendete symbiose wie ich finde ne kleinigkeit stört mich da noch dran evtl ist es auch nur die läng emit 3.30m ansonsten schon ein super stöckchen mit der morethan hatte ich auch schon geäugelt werden aber mitlerweile nicht mehr produziert zumindest die nicht mit den AGS ringen. Die Sportex Tiburon durfte ich auch schon mal probewedeln macht auch richtig fun auch ein super schneller stock gefällt mir aber nicht so vom design her.
> 
> Momentan habe ich eigendlich noch drei modelle im auge zum einen eine normale shimano speedmaster die speedmaster sea trout und die Lesath ultra ein super feiner stock un dnoch etwas schneller wie die lesath alles drei sehr schöne ruten mit sehr guter haptik wo ich auch sicher noch etwas zeit zur entscheidung brauchen werde.



ich fische seit 2 jahren die sportex, kollege die kinetic, und anderer kollege die greys... 
sicherlich alles eine frage von persönlichen vorlieben, die kinetic ist mir zu weich und die greys zu hart... losfahren, in der hand halten, sich in 2 stück verlieben... nach hause fahren, nächtelang nicht schlafen können, geldholen und eine davon kaufen... :l


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Dorschjaeger
> Wenn ich da nicht falsch geguckt habe ist die Daiwa 310 oder 315 cm, das ist mir zu lang.



Das stimmt!! Da hilft dann wohl nur absägen|supergri.. Nein, Spass beiseite... Ich kann mit 3,15er Ruten an der Küste ganz gut um. Aber das ist zum Glück ja auch Geschmackssache!!!
Wenn Du wirklich nach KaKi fahren solltest, schau hier mal in den Thread MeFo Peitsche 12-16... nach. Habe die WFT auch aus KaKi und die Rute passt eigentlich perfekt in Dein Suchshema|rolleyes... Nur der Preis vielleicht nicht:g.... Ansonsten fahr doch mal zum Steffen auf die Insel#h, der hat auch nen paar feine Stecken im Laden liegen. Da solltest Du eigentlich auch fündig werden!!


----------



## Franky D (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*



Taubenhaucher2003 schrieb:


> ich fische seit 2 jahren die sportex, kollege die kinetic, und anderer kollege die greys...
> sicherlich alles eine frage von persönlichen vorlieben, die kinetic ist mir zu weich und die greys zu hart... losfahren, in der hand halten, sich in 2 stück verlieben... nach hause fahren, nächtelang nicht schlafen können, geldholen und eine davon kaufen... :l


 
 eigendlich eine gute idee nur wäre das dann nicht die erste fahrt in den angelladen^^


----------



## Pikepauly (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*

Das mit Kaki und Steffen ist eine gute Idee, werde ich machen und dann berichten.


----------



## derporto (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*

Hatte bei Schote die Prowla Platinum in der Hand. Habe mich sofort verliebt. Auch optisch was ganz feines. Superschlanker blank und Korkgriff. Leider hat sie am Ende des Urlaubs nicht mehr in mein Budget gepasst. Wird aber definitiv meine nächste Peitsche. Schau dir die ruhig mal an.


----------



## Pikepauly (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*

@Derporto

Moin! Die Greys Prowla Ruten kenne ich, haben sehr gutes Blankmaterial aber leider keine Fuji-Komponenten.


----------



## doc040 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*

Moin,moin, kurze Antwort Daiwa Morethan,Shimano Lesath,überteuerte Ruten ! Japaner geben viel mehr Geld aus für Angelgerät,was dem Nutzen nicht entsprich|krach:t. Ganz nach dem Motto Statussymbol. Ich fische seit Jahren Daiwa Infinity Meforute 3,15m und ich bin sehr zufrieden. Nicht umsonst gab es ein Siegel für die Rute. Wem die Rute zu weich erscheint kann sich auch für die Gummirute entscheiden,auch diese Rute fische ich,überwiegend zum Zanderangeln,aber auch am Meer und auf Hechte usw. Lasst euch nicht immer von Preisen einwickeln,denn teuer ist nicht immer top. Und wenn Ihr meint ich habe keine Ahnung,ich fische auch eine Stella Rolle und kann nur sagen so berauschend ist Sie auch nicht!|bigeyes Mfg doc040


----------



## Nolfravel (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*

@doc040: Das ist jawohl ganz schöner Mist den zu da schreibst. Japaner geben teilweise sehr viel Geld für ihre Ruten aus, jedoch sind auch die JDM-Stecken in 150€ Bereich um Welten besser, als 150€ Ruten von anderen Marken.
Siegel und irgendwelche Auszeichnungen sind auch ganz grosser Mist und pure Werbung. Das hat rein gar nichts mit Qulität zu tun. Oder kannst du mir erklären warum die Rec Arc zig Auszeichnungen hat?
Genauso wie mit einer Gummi-Rute auf Trutten zu fischen. Eine richtige Gummirute zum Zander fischen ist viel zu schnell und zu hart zum Meerforellen angeln. Die Folge sind Fehlbisse und ne Menge Aussteiger.
@ Pauly: Nachdem ich einmal Löns seine Ruten in der Hand hatte, würde ich mir keine andere mehr kaufen.


----------



## Pikepauly (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*

löns ruten kenne ich und die sind sicher gut aber nix für mich von der aktion und er hat auch 2 ruten für ein wg-spektrum das meines deutlich überspannt.


----------



## Pikepauly (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*

@doc 40
büschen mehr toleranz büdde, ich freue mich ja das dir die infinity gefällt aber ich find die total komisch zu fischen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*

Ich selber fische 2 Morethan und wenn ich mir aus dem aktuellen Angebot eine neue Rute kaufen müsste, dann würde ich eine von denen hier nehmen.

http://www.daiwa-cormoran.info/dw/d...74,75,1,1__products-model.htm?ovs_prdrows2=10

http://www.daiwa-cormoran.info/dw/d...74,75,1,1__products-model.htm?ovs_prdrows2=10

Die passen zu deinem gewollten Wurfgewicht. Weiterhin sind Fuji Komponenten verbaut und das wichtigste: "made in scotland". 180 Gramm für die 3,2m version sind in Ordnung. Ich habe alte Shogun Ruten und die Dinger waren (bis auf die letzte Serie) immer sehr gut!

Und Preis ist mit dann ca. 350 Euro auch im guten Bereich. Die aktuellen Morethans kosten über 1000 Euro und von Ruten wie Lesath würd ich die Finger lassen. Kenne Läden die davon nen paar verkauft haben und alle kamen zerbrochen wieder.


----------



## Pikepauly (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*

@Allrounder 
der tip ist gut, ich habe deswegen die tage mit daiwa telefoniert die ruten liefern die ab mitte dezember aus.


----------



## Nolfravel (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*

Ich weiss doch, dass dir die zu leicht sind. :q
Aber generell würde ich beim Meerforellen angeln auf eine Handmade zurück greifen, weil du dadurch einfach die Besten Komponenten hast, die eben lange halten.


----------



## Pikepauly (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*

die lamiglas ist nicht zu leicht nur ne komische aktion hat das ding.


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Ich weiss doch, dass dir die zu leicht sind. :q
> Aber generell würde ich beim Meerforellen angeln auf eine Handmade zurück greifen, weil du dadurch einfach die Besten Komponenten hast, die eben lange halten.



Klar, weil Daiwa und Shimano nur Minderwertige Komponenten verbauen...

Meine Daiwa UK Ruten wurden auch von Hand gebaut. Und nun?

Ich hab das Gefühl, das die Leute mit den "Handmades" es nicht wahrhaben wollen, das Daiwa z.B. mit den Morethans Ruten rausbringt, die einfach in allen Punkten viel besser sind als die Hinterhof Stöcker.


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*

@ TE, hat Daiwa was bzgl. der Aktion gesagt?
Das letzte Modell war mir in der 3,2m Version zu knüppelig. Ich hoffe, das sie das abgestellt haben und zur alten Tradition zurückgekehrt sind.


----------



## Pikepauly (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*

über die aktion konnte mir die dame nix sagen, die war sehr nett und verwaltet die bestellungen.


----------



## Franky D (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*

die shogun sehen ja echt gut aus das wär ne überlegung wert.

ansonsten werf ich dir noch den CTS oder Rainshadow XST blank in die runde da wäre dann allerdings basteln angesagt aber beide blanks sind sehr geil vom feeling


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich hab das Gefühl, das die Leute mit den "Handmades" es nicht wahrhaben wollen, das Daiwa z.B. mit den Morethans Ruten rausbringt, die einfach in allen Punkten viel besser sind als die Hinterhof Stöcker.


Also ob das in allen Punkten so viel besser ist, wenn Daiwas Spinnruten sich seit langem vornehmlich dadurch auszeichnen, dass sie die Bruchempfindlichkeitsskala ganz vorne anführen? |kopfkrat

Ich würde zum Watangeln anner Kyst auf glitschigem Grund alles mögliche nehmen, aber keine hochgezüchte Daiwa-Salzstange. #d


----------



## chxxstxxxx (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*

Ich bin ja der Letzte der nicht gerne auf Daiwa einprügelt, aber wie kommst Du darauf? Von kaputten CTS EST und VHFs habe ich schon öfters gelesen als von Daiwas.


----------



## doc040 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*

Moin Nolfravel,das hat nichts mit Mist zu tun was ich schreibe,sondern einige verstehen nicht das was ich meine. Meine Ansage war das zu viel Hype mit teurem Gerät gemacht wird. Und das teure Gerät, ist nicht immer das beste. Meine Vorlieben fürs Meerforellenfischen gehen nur mich was an, und wenn ich mit einer Pilkrute zum Meerforellenangeln gehe,oder mit einer Matchrute,dann ist das meine Sache. Was du persönlich davon hälst ist deine Sache und hat hiermit nichts zu tun. Und Auszeichnung bekommen die Sachen nicht von ungefähr. Mfg doc040


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Also ob das in allen Punkten so viel besser ist, wenn Daiwas Spinnruten sich seit langem vornehmlich dadurch auszeichnen, dass sie die Bruchempfindlichkeitsskala ganz vorne anführen? |kopfkrat
> 
> Ich würde zum Watangeln anner Kyst auf glitschigem Grund alles mögliche nehmen, aber keine hochgezüchte Daiwa-Salzstange. #d



Deswegen hat meine Morethan ihren schweren Schlag auf eine Baumwurzel auch überstanden. Bin beim Steilküste klettern mal abgerutscht und hab das untere Teil mit Schwung auf eine Baumwurzel geschlagen. Im unteren Teil sind Spuren des Aufschlags zu sehen. Heil ist sie trotzdem noch.

Bei den AGS Ruten mag das anders sein. Die Altagstauglichkeit von den Dingern stelle ich auch in Frage (kein ablegen, kein einhängen der Köder). Zumindest die "alten" Modelle waren aber anscheinend doch recht robust.


----------



## Tino (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*

Hallo

Jetzt muss ich mal was zum Thema Rutenbauer loswerden. 

Für einige scheint es ja DIE ULTIMATIVE Antwort auf hochpreisige Rutenfragen zu sein.

Ich stellte mir auch mal die Frage ob man sich ne handgebaute gönnen sollte.

Ich stöberte lange im Netz und fand nur EINEN der sich wirklich,in Sachen Design und Komponenten , von der Masse abhob.

S.W.O.R.D. Custom Rod

Alle anderen bauen solche altbackenen Teile zusammen, die nach nichts aussehen (jedenfalls für mich) und ein Schweinegeld kosten sollen. Bitte keine Einwände wie: die Rute soll fischen,mehr nicht

Für 500-600€ darf sie mir auch ein wenig gefallen ,oder dem Design der Rolle angepasst werden können. 
Weil ich auf siolchen Mist eben stehe.

Da brauch ich keinen 100€ Blank,Fuji-Ringe und nen Korkgriff. Da kanns schon etwas mehr sein, was solch einen Handbau von der Masse abhebt.

Was macht ein Rutenbauer??? 

Er baut vorgefertigte Massenware zusammen.

Nicht mehr und auch nicht weniger.

Das war nicht negativ den Rutenbauern gegenüber gemeint.
Sie haben schon, für ihr Klientel, eine Berechtigung und Notwendigkeit,sind aber für mich nicht das Nonplusultra in Sachen Rutenbau.

...jetzt schlagt mich:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*



Tino schrieb:


> Da brauch ich keinen 100€ Blank,Fuji-Ringe und nen Korkgriff. Da kanns schon etwas mehr sein, was solch einen Handbau von der Masse abhebt.


Die Frage sei gestattet: Wieso brauchst Du das?

Schau z.B. in das Rutenbauforum, da findest Du alles von freakig über Disko und Glitter, Plastik und Knete, Hart- und Weichschaum, gewebt, gestrickt und gehäkelt usw. 
Da kann jeder große Junge mal ganz ungeniert seine weibliche Seite ausleben ... :q

Fakt ist aber auch, dass es einem sehr großen Anteil Angler einfach mehr auf Schlichtheit ankommt, gerade minimalistisch in schwarz, anthrazit und grau in hoher Qualität, damit das erstens nicht so "Disko-Glitter" aussieht wie das viele modische Zeugs am Markt, und damit es vor allem lange und zuverlässig einfach seinen Job tut, und dem Angler bei seiner Aktion gut und nicht weh tut.

Ich sehe das so ähnlich wie bei dem großen schwarzen Feieranzug, Smoking, für Konfirmation - Trauung - Beerdigung usw.: Vorgegeben und mehr geht gar nicht. 
Wichtig ist, dass der Stoff auch noch gut und bequem sitzt, man sich darin sogar wohl fühlen kann, nicht im Schritt kneift und zwickt oder als Zangsjacke die Schulter zwängt, aber auch nicht ein 3-Mann Zirkuszelt ist.

Wer da in feurigem tomatenrot oder rosa Anzug :m rumläuft, macht sich bestenfalls nur zum Gespött.


----------



## Franky D (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*

deshalb auch ja nicht bauen lassen sondern selberbauen ;-) da gibt es so gut wie keine grenzen beim verwirklichen der eigenen vorstellungen wobei ich auf ein dezent zweigeteilten griff und ein finisch in schwarz persönlich meine vorlieben lege


----------



## Tino (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*

Versteht meinen Einwand bitte nicht falsch. 

Der Fokus soll nicht auf meine Vorlieben liegen.


Ich wollte nur anmerken ,dass Rutenbauer nur vorgefertigte Komponenten zusammenbauen und das dass nicht das höchste oder beste ist ,was man für Geld bekommen kann. Jedenfalls für mich nicht.

Nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger.


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*

Ich stimme Tino voll und ganz zu.

Schlichte Ruten gibts btw. von den Daiwa und Shimano auch im höher preisigen Segment. Und die Logik, wonach ein 1 Mann Betrieb bessere Komponenten zur Verfügung hat und demnach bessere Ruten baut als Firmen wie Daiwa und Shimano (oder die ganzen, meist unbekannten JP Firmen) mit ihren Forschungs- und Ingenieursabteilungen? Kommt, da müsst ihr doch selber lachen?!

Ich bleib jedenfalls bei Daiwa. Und wenn ich mal Lust auf eine UK Style Rute habe die nicht von Daiwa kommen soll, dann schau ich mir House of Hardy an.


----------



## Franky D (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*



Tino schrieb:


> Versteht meinen Einwand bitte nicht falsch.
> 
> Der Fokus soll nicht auf meine Vorlieben liegen.
> 
> ...


 
ok dann hab ich das wohl etwas falsch aufgenommen da muss ich dir dann auch zustimmen


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*

Ich warte jetzt auf die Shogun und fische die 1 oder vieleicht 2 mal die ich diesen Herbst loskomme mit einer "Übergangsrute" die ich früher oder später sowieso als Backup brauche.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Schlichte Ruten gibts btw. von den Daiwa und Shimano auch im höher preisigen Segment. Und die Logik, wonach ein 1 Mann Betrieb bessere Komponenten zur Verfügung hat und demnach bessere Ruten baut als Firmen wie Daiwa und Shimano (oder die ganzen, meist unbekannten JP Firmen) mit ihren Forschungs- und Ingenieursabteilungen? Kommt, da müsst ihr doch selber lachen?!


Das sind eigentlich 2 Sachen, und bei einer hast Du recht.

"bessere Ruten" in der Blankabstimmung, Spezialproduktionen, Ringverteilung, Durchtesten schafft auch ein deutscher Profirutenbauer sicher NICHT. Wenn überhaupt, dann bei ganz wenigen Blanktypen, der er selber als Testangler andauernd fischt und aus dem F-F kennt - sowas gibts und die Leute heißen geradezu einheitlich oft Christian :q . 
Die baut derjenige dann schon richtig gut auf. Aber das allermeist getane "Zusammenbatschen" von Standardkomponenten auf Zuruf kann nicht besonders ausgereift sein, da stimme ich den Kritikern zu.

Auf der anderen Seite der Maßanzug, und eben nicht die Einheitsgröße "one size fits all - or nobody". 
Die Stangenrute und auch die teuerste krankt zuerst einmal daran, dass sie fertig gebaut angeboten wird. 
Der Griff muss aber zum Angler passen, nicht zum Rutenentwickler oder Testfischer bei der Firma. Wer hier ein durchschnittliches Mittelmaß hat :m, kommt da vlt. noch mit hin, aber allermeistens wird der Griff eben nicht so optimal zu den eigenen Wünschen passen. Das ist dann schlecht, und auch der beste Blank und die tollste ausgewuchtete Rutenberingung, die tollste Technik und maximaler Entwicklungsaufwand kann nicht das Kneifen am Griff verhindern.
Also wie beim Anzug: das unangenehme Kneifen und dauernde Geraderücken im Schritt.
Da führt eine individuelle Handmaderute mit einem klaren 1:0.


----------



## Tino (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*

Wenn es nur 10-20 Stangenruten geben würde,wäre ich deiner Meinung. Aber bei der angebotenen Masse findet man meistens was passendes. Wo nichts kneift oder drückt.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*

Meistens schon, ja. Nur habe ich bisher noch keine 9" Wallerspinnrute mit geteiltem Duplon, 15cm konisch zulaufendem Vorgriff, max 280g Gewicht und ohne Hakenöse gefunden. Ich habe nur noch selbstgebaute Stöcke, weil die vom optischen und der Ausstattung her exakt so sind, wie ich sie mir vorstelle.


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*

@ Nordlichangler.
Sehe das wieder wie Tino, gibt genug Ruten am Markt mit zig Griff und Ring Variationen. Mir persönlich gefallen die Daiwas grade wegen ihrer kurzen Griffe! Würde ich längere Griffe haben wollen, dann würde ich mich bei Shimano oder House of Hardy umschauen. Evtl. sogar bei Herrn Chr. W.

Hier ist so ein Punkt, wo beide Seiten recht haben. Mir gefallen die Ruten vom Design, Gewicht und ich liebe die kurzen Griffstücke. Ausserdem will ich Ruten mit dünnen Griffen und extrem leichten Blanks. Damit haben die Handmades oftmals ein Problem und die Daiwas erfüllen genau meine Anforderungen.

Jemand der aber längere Griffe haben möchte wird sich mit den Morethans/Shogun nicht anfreunden können. Da kann dann noch so viel über Handmade von Herrn Christian W. VS. Handmade aus Scotland oder Japan mit Label Daiwa gestritten werden.

Es hat ja niemand (und schon garnicht ich) die Handmade Ruten schlecht machen wollen. Soll ja jeder Fischen worauf er Lust hat und wo er Spass dran hat. Das man sich "seine" Rute bauen lassen kann und etwas seltenes, oder gar einzigartiges hat, gefällt mir auch. Nur finde ich dieses ewige "Handmade per se > Daiwa/Shimano" langsam lächerlich und auch schon etwas nervig.

Nur wenn man die Wünsche des Anglers berücksichtigt, kann eine Entscheidung welche Art (Handmade 1 Mann Betrieb in Deutschland vs. Handmade großer Betrieb in Japan/Schottland) der Rute der Vorzug gegeben wird getroffen werden.

Und da stimme ich dann auch Christian36 zu. Wenn er eine Rute mit Anforderung XYZ im Laden nicht findet, dann ist der Gang zum Rutenbauer eine gute und richtige Entscheidung.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*

Dann ist ja alles in Butter und im Lot! #h


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*

:m|wavey:

Und ist schon etwas untergegangen. Aber ich glaube der TE hat eine gute Wahl mit der Shogun getroffen! Jedenfalls wenn sie nicht so knüppelig wie das Vorgängermodell in der 3,2m Version ist!


----------



## Pikepauly (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*

Die Shogun schaue ich mir an wenn der Onkel Gerlinger sie hat.
Bis dahin fische ich eben wie gesagt die "Übergangsrute".
Zur Pro und Contra handmade Diskussion bleibt mir nur zu sagen das ich meine Handmades die Spin System 2 und 3 nicht gehen Stangenruten tauschen möchte. Ich habe da schon einige Highclass gefischt und die gefielen mir als Zander- und Hechtruten eben nicht so perfekt. Das waren immerhin Fireblood und Lesath und noch ein paar hochwertige an die ich mich nicht erinnern kann. 
Gerade zum Mefofischen finde ich aber bei den Handmades nichts was mir wirklich gefällt, zumindest bei den in DE einfach erhältlichen Blanks von CTS, Batson/Rainshadow usw. gefällt mir nix so richtig gut und die habe ich auch alle testgefischt.


----------



## Pikepauly (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*

Der Thread ist ja schon ein bischen älter, aber ich wollte trotzdem berichten.
Es ist durch einen Zufall die Kinetic Edge geworden die mir quasi unerwartet über den Weg gelaufen ist. Nach etwas testfischen führte mein Weg dann zusammen mit einem Freund nach Kaltenkirchen. Mein Kumpel brauchte auch eine frische Rute. Der sehr freundliche und fähige Moritz Mitarbeiter testete  mit uns zusammen seine ganzen High-Class-Ruten durch. Bei meinem Kumpel wurde es auch die Edge. Wir sind beide begeistert von der Rute.


----------



## Pikepauly (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Die haben da auch so´n Extraständer mit Ruten von einem Hersteller, die Marke hab ich nicht mehr im Kopf... Aber die hatten durchweg Fuji Komponenten und die Verkaufspreise waren alle dreistellig und die erste Zahl war nicht kleiner als 2 .... GAAAAANZ LECKERE STECKEN!!!!




Das müssten die Edge Ruten gewesen sein.#6


----------



## Franky D (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*

coole sache für dich freut mich wenn du das für dich passende stöckchen gefunden hast 
aber nurmal so nebenbei neugierig bin^^ 
kannst du uns etwas mit daten versorgen 
wie fischt sich die rute so was würdest du als ideales wg angeben?


----------



## Pikepauly (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*

Die Rute ist mit 30 Gramm max. WG gelabelt. Real sind das 25 Gramm der Snaps lässt sich gut durchziehen. Runter geht bis 10 Gramm und das ist genau das was ich brauche. Die Rute hat eine gute Balance, ist sehr schnell ohne brettig zu sein und sehr gut verarbeitet. Schöne Wicklungen die sehr sauber gelackt sind, perfekte Ringfluchten usw. Auf sowas lege ich halt wert.
Es gibt den Stecken in diversen Längen und WG-Klassen, für den der vieleicht leichter oder schwerer fischen will als ich und mein Kumpel.
Das aussergewöhnlichste ist die Taktilität des Blanks obwohl ausreichend Bums für anständige Fische da ist. Wir haben schon ne Menge Dorsche damit gefangen und die liessen sich gut bändigen.


----------



## Olegg (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*

Hallo,

ich hatte letzte Woche die Kinetic Edge in 10-40 Gr. Wfg. bei meinem Händler in der Hand. Verarbeitung scheint sehr gut zu sein, der Blank so straff wie ich es mag. Der Händler sagte (er hat auch diverse andere Memo-Ruten), daß die Edge für ihn selbst das Non-Plus-Ultra ist.
Wer hat denn die Rute mit 10-40 Gr. im Einsatz und wie verhält die sich denn beim Wurf und mit einem Fisch am Band?

Schönes Wochenende

Olegg


----------



## Pikepauly (30. April 2018)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*

Fischt die Ruten eigentlich noch jemand. Wir schon seit 5 Jahren und die sind immer noch top.


----------



## angler1996 (30. April 2018)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*

handmade yes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*

Echt viel Zeit vergangen seit Ende 2012 / Anfang 2013. |wavey:

Und viel neue Kohlefaserstangen sind dazu gekommen, auch alleine schon in 2,9 - 3,05m :g


----------



## Frostbeule (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*

Ich fische die Edge in 3.00m und 7-30g seit einigen Jahren und bin nach wie vor sehr zufrieden. Mittlerweile gibt es ein Nachfolgemodell W6, anderer Griff aber der Blank soll gleich sein. Ich finde das alte Modell aber schöner.


----------



## Pikepauly (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*

Ich wüsste auch nicht was mich zum wechseln bewegen sollte. 
Natürlich kann man nicht jede Rute kennen und welche die Beste ist, ist ja auch zum Glück sehr individuell, aber die sind absolut klasse!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*

Wenn Dir die immer noch gefällt und die sozusagen eine dauerhafte Beziehung mit Dir eingegangen ist :q, dann möchte ich die beim nächsten Mal auch mal ausprobieren! :m
Und Du darfst dann auch durch den tiefen Rutenwald ...


----------



## Pikepauly (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*

Und Du darfst dann auch durch den tiefen Rutenwald ...[/QUOTE]

Über das Versprechen habe ich mich beim ersten drüberlesen gefreut, ob der Qualität die ich da erwarten kann und viele davon kenne ich bis jetzt nicht. 

Als der Gedanke einen Moment gesackt ist, habe ich mich gefragt ob das an einem Tag zu schaffen ist?

Gibt es eine Termin Idee?#h

Die erste 4000 er Stella FJ die in DE ausgeliefert wurde habe ich zum testen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*

Ich sag mal August ... ein Tag kann zu knapp sein :q


----------



## angler1996 (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Und Du darfst dann auch durch den tiefen Rutenwald ...



Über das Versprechen habe ich mich beim ersten drüberlesen gefreut, ob der Qualität die ich da erwarten kann und viele davon kenne ich bis jetzt nicht. 

Als der Gedanke einen Moment gesackt ist, habe ich mich gefragt ob das an einem Tag zu schaffen ist?

Gibt es eine Termin Idee?#h

Die erste 4000 er Stella FJ die in DE ausgeliefert wurde habe ich zum testen.[/QUOTE]

ne Woche wäre glaube ich besser
 Grüßt euch


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*

In den Harz könntest Du eigentlich auch mal kommen! #h

Wenigstens ein langes Wochenende ist immer besser.
Wenn die Kinetic-Edge mitgebracht wird, ist alles am Start.


----------



## Pikepauly (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*

Ist Angler 1996 jemand den wir kennen??
Wenn nicht, trinkt er?


----------



## angler1996 (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ist Angler 1996 jemand den wir kennen??
> Wenn nicht, trinkt er?


 
 Trinkt er, ja täglich 3 Liter Wasser|kopfkrat


----------



## Pikepauly (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Neue Meforute gesucht/Kinetic-Edge, Lesath oder Handmade?*

Genau meine Welt!


----------

